

Ramp - Rapid Machine Learning prototyping in Python - krat0sprakhar
https://github.com/kvh/ramp

======
jlipps
I'm doing a machine-learning project for my company (Sauce Labs) and decided
to give Ramp a try. Despite some effort put into understanding the API and
digging into code to ensure I was passing in all the right kinds of parameters
when I hit random errors, I think it was worth it. I was able to test and
compare 20 different machine learning algorithms and even more feature sets
really easily. I'd definitely recommend checking it out!

------
benmanns
I don't know if it's this package or just Python in general, but I'm having a
really hard time getting things up and running with the Kaggle insults
example. To get going I ran

    
    
      pip install numpy
      pip install pandas
      pip install scikit-learn
      sudo apt-get install libyaml-dev
      pip install nltk
      pip install gensim
      pip install numexpr
      pip install Cython
      sudo apt-get install libhdf5-serial-dev
      pip install h5py
      pip install tables
      pip install ramp
    

But I'm still running into some numpy issue with the cross-validation loop
(`for config in factory:`).

~~~
synparb
Most of those packages, except gensim are available as part of the free
community edition of Anaconda:

<http://docs.continuum.io/anaconda/1.2/pkgs.html>

<https://store.continuum.io/cshop/anaconda>

Getting a large chunk of the python scientific stack in one fell swoop is why
I often use Anaconda or EPD.

